# Create items in Skyward Sword!



## tempBOT (Sep 22, 2011)

*Create items in Skyward Sword!*
Nintendo reveals more info on this new upgrade system
              The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword redefines the traditional Zelda framework and introduces an arsenal of items, upgrades and rewards unlike any game in the franchise to date. The adventure guides players into, out of and back to dungeons and areas they’ve already completed. Along the way, Link gathers a massive inventory of peculiar items and resources that can be used to upgrade many of his weapons and equipment.

A new weapon upgrade system allows players to gather raw materials from throughout Hyrule that can be used to upgrade weapons, equipment and items, or create entirely new ones from scratch. 



Source

Contributed by avengedZC​


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 22, 2011)

I LOVE games with upgrades!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 22, 2011)

Shit. I am going to have to buy this game.


----------



## Necron (Sep 22, 2011)

Its not a new thing on games, but Zelda gets a HUGE boost with the option. I hope you can create your own items and not just items programmed inside the game.


----------



## avengedZC (Sep 22, 2011)

Yea it would be nice if you can customize your own items, but Im fairly sure its items waiting to be "unlocked" thats already programmed in the game. Either way this is something new to the Zelda series, should be pretty exciting.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 22, 2011)

Necron said:
			
		

> Its not a new thing on games, but Zelda gets a HUGE boost with the option. I hope you can create your own items and not just items programmed inside the game.


that, technically, is impossible, sir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kidding aside, it may turn out that this game will have a huge item database, like at least 3 iterations for every known usable and equippable items. that in itself automatically triples how many items there are in-game. say, 3 iterations of a Bow, with the last one capable of doing charged homing shots (you wish). or 3 iterations of the shield, in which the last iteration nets you a Mirror Shield. or 3 iterations of his... boot laces. lol.


----------



## nl255 (Sep 22, 2011)

ferofax said:
			
		

> Necron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not true, you can create almost any kind of enchanted item you want in Oblivion.  You simply choose the effects you want (i.e. paralyze for 3 seconds plus 5 fire damage per second for 10 seconds) and make it.  You aren't limited to the items built in, you can make any combination of effects you want (though the more effects you add, up to 3, the fewer charges it will have before it needs to be rechared).  If Zelda were to do something like that, it would let you choose to make arrows and then let you select what combination of effects you want (fire, explosive, ice, etc).


----------



## chyyran (Sep 22, 2011)

YES! YESYESYESYESYES!!!
This adds tons of content to the traditional Zelda formula, not that there was a lack of content before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This'll be a day one _download_ err.. Buy, for me


----------



## Forstride (Sep 22, 2011)

Well, it's official, Skyward Sword is going to be the worst Zelda game ever.  Thanks for ruining my favorite series ever, Nintendo.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 22, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Well, it's official, Skyward Sword is going to be the worst Zelda game ever.  Thanks for ruining my favorite series ever, Nintendo.


Kinda hard to say that if you haven't even played the game yet.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 22, 2011)

SCREW YOU, PSP! I NO LONGER WISH TO ACQUIRE YOU! I WILL BURN ALL OF MY CASH ON A WII!


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 22, 2011)

What's wrong with this?  One of the complaints I had about Zelda games is the lack of ability to upgrade your weapon.  Hell, only LttP had four swords you could use, every other Zelda I played had only two or three.

Basically, it's adding some RPG elements to Zelda, some people will like it, others won't.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 22, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Well, it's official, Skyward Sword is going to be the worst Zelda game ever.  Thanks for ruining my favorite series ever, Nintendo.


I'll assume that was sarcasm.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Sep 22, 2011)

Eh, I'm slightly impartial to this. Sure, its cool that you customize all your items, but this sounds like you're gonna have to farm materials. I'd much rather a sidequest type of system then this, but its cool too.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 22, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it wasn't.  It's not even a Zelda game anymore.  It's Generic School Drama JRPG Cutscene Master 2011.  Zelda games, aren't, and shouldn't be focused on drama, cutscenes (Apparently there's LOADS in SS), or generic RPG bullshit.  It's an action-adventure series, not an RPG series.

What's next, Nintendo, a Mario FPS?


----------



## Nujui (Sep 22, 2011)

And there's nothing wrong with trying a different route? Zelda games don't always have to be action adventure.

Look at Mario and Luigi, they were mostly platformers, took a RPG route and look how well they turned out.

Besides, you're judging a game you haven't even played yet.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 22, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously?  Action-adventure and every other genre have already been done. Let's call everything generic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Funny thing is, if they do this right, this could be the best Zelda or at least high in the Zelda list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: kinda off topic :P



inb4Guildgoesinsaysanycharacters,butNintendocharactersarethebest.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 22, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zelda games have always been about the story.  The fact that there are extra possibilities for items doesn't mean it's not a Zelda game.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Sep 22, 2011)

nl255 said:
			
		

> ferofax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, his statement was quite true. You might be modifying the weapons in Oblivion, but you are still using the already-programmed weapons themselves with personalized attributes (which are also all pre-programmed), not an entirely new weapon, which would only be remotely achievable in a LittleBigPlanet-esque game.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 22, 2011)

Am I the only one that doesn't like the idea of going through old dungeons again?

I'm getting flashbacks to Castlevania: Order Of Ecclesia

Also TWENTY BEAR ASSES!


----------



## Forstride (Sep 22, 2011)

Nujui said:
			
		

> And there's nothing wrong with trying a different route? Zelda games don't always have to be action adventure.
> 
> Look at Mario and Luigi, they were mostly platformers, took a RPG route and look how well they turned out.
> 
> Besides, you're judging a game you haven't even played yet.


Yes, they took an RPG route...In a spinoff series.  This is the MAIN series for Zelda.  And I don't have to play a game to judge it.  There's been enough footage to get a general concept of the new shit they added.  It's not like it's a new IP or anything where no one knows what the hell it is.

I know all the people here are loving it because it's an RPG, and we know how people love their generic RPGs, so I'm just going to leave my argument at that, as I'm not going to get anything else but hate for sharing my thoughts.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 22, 2011)

Necron said:
			
		

> Its not a new thing on games, but Zelda gets a HUGE boost with the option. I hope you can create your own items and not just items programmed inside the game.


they have to programmed into the game or how else would you create them


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 22, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Necron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure he means there aren't pre-determined formulas (like trade this, this, and this for item X), and that you can be creative.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 22, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Nujui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, doesn't matter if it's main series or not, they took a different route. You really can't say, even if you looked at footage, that the game is going to be shit, that's like saying:

"I looked at a sample chapter of a book online, I think it's shit"


I'm not say it's going to be good, but until I get the game on my wii and play it for some amount of time, I can't really say it's good or bad can I?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 22, 2011)

Knowing Nintendo the item creating will definitely be pre-determined formulas.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 22, 2011)

Nujui said:
			
		

> You really can't say, even if you looked at footage, that the game is going to be shit, that's like saying:


Sure I can...It's called _my opinion_.  I'll leave you RPG junkies to drool over the "latest and greatest" Zelda game.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 22, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Nujui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A opinion based off of only seeing footage, and not playing the actual game.

Opinion is opinion, but there's also opinions that don't make sense.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 22, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Nujui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




new upgrade system  is awesome and cool tdwp stop neen close minded dont you undestand this is good ?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 22, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Zelda games, aren't, and shouldn't be focused on drama, cutscenes (Apparently there's LOADS in SS), or generic RPG bullshit.  It's an action-adventure series, not an RPG series.


......

Why are you complaining about generic RPG bullshit now, when upgrading health/stats has been in every Zelda game ever?
Why are you complaining about drama now, when all Zelda games are focused on a certain amount of drama?
Why are you complaining about cutscenes now, when all Zelda games have had them? Hell, without cutscenes there wouldn't be a story.

Why are you equating RPG-elements, drama, and cutscenes to be a full blown RPG? These things will never, and never have, caused Zelda to be classified as an RPG.

As technology gets better and better, Nintendo wants to explore more of the storyline behind the games and add more fun features into the game. That's not a crime.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 22, 2011)

Nujui said:
			
		

> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Isn't that the whole idea of an opinion? If it doesn't make sense it doesn't mean it cannot be taken into consideration.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 22, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> Nujui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but you can't exactly say something is bad if you haven't played it, just looking at gameplay footage isn't enough to say it's bad. Same thing with movies, or any other type of media. Watching a trailer of something, and then saying it's going to be bad, doesn't make much sense does it?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 22, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> And I don't have to play a game to judge it.


"Judging a book by it's cover."


----------



## insidexdeath (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't get how the game is ruined for this guy just because it's gonna add the feature of creating items plus you can't judge or give an opinion about a game that you haven't even tried yet. -_-


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 22, 2011)

Nujui said:
			
		

> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand what you're saying. It is illogical to make assumptions when someone hasn't had the full experience. However, TDWP FTW is entitled to state his opinion no matter how much sense it makes and as long has he is not deliberately flaming.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm sure you don't even have to do "generic RPG element" parts in the first place. It is a side thing. 

I'm sure he going to play it and love/like it like any other Zelda game.

Only thing that bother me about his opinion is he saying that the game is going to be bad base on (assume) genre
than actually gameplay.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 22, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> Nujui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I'm just saying, well, my opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Anyway, can't wait to play this, haven't play a Zelda game in quite awhile.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 22, 2011)

Nujui said:
			
		

> I know, I'm just saying, well, my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL Haven't played a Zelda game since Wind Waker. I should probably at least go and play Twilight Princess to the end.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I'm sure you don't even have to do "generic RPG element" parts in the first place. It is a side thing.


I wouldn't count on that, if it's a major feature they might make it required.


----------



## Zetta_x (Sep 22, 2011)

So much ridiculousness in 3 pages:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not true, you can create almost any kind of enchanted item you want in Oblivion. You simply choose the effects you want (i.e. paralyze for 3 seconds plus 5 fire damage per second for 10 seconds) and make it. You aren't limited to the items built in, you can make any combination of effects you want (though the more effects you add, up to 3, the fewer charges it will have before it needs to be rechared). If Zelda were to do something like that, it would let you choose to make arrows and then let you select what combination of effects you want (fire, explosive, ice, etc).
> 
> The only way to achieve this is for the game to take your suggestions, add it in the source code, and re-compile itself with your added suggestions. Seriously, everything is pre-built into the game, the best they can do is make it seem like it isn't pre-built into the game by adding thousands of possibilities.
> 
> ...



Call me crazy, but I think everything you mentioned above creates demand for the game for the average gamer today else why would everyone be doing it? In that case, the only other method is to kill off the zelda chain and call it Melda and invent a whole new game.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 22, 2011)

no nintendo dont turn zelda into an mmo don't follow the same dark path as DQ! this isn't the 1st time you've been able to upgrade your weapons though in zelda. in zelda 3 you could do it twice after receiving the master sword, in oot you had to collect a tonne of shit to get biggorns sword, in mm you had to get the gold dust.


----------



## Thrust (Sep 22, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man this was funny to read.  I dont know what you've been playing, but the zelda I know has ALWAYS been an rpg, just one with a lot of action.  This one sets out to expand its horizons by adding a new feature and its ruined?  Dont ever play zelda 2 then cause he can level up in that one. OMG RUINED.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 22, 2011)

my main reservation with this new system is zelda turning into the next metroid other M.  if a formula works, don't mess with it.


----------



## Thrust (Sep 22, 2011)

...Other M was a fun game though 

I love how gamers hate when companies do re-releases (OoT, Starfox) but then get pissed when they try and do something NEW.  It just doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Quincy (Sep 22, 2011)

Hmm.. Can't wait to play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Deff going to the nintendo booth at First Look


----------



## godreborn (Sep 22, 2011)

well, it's not that gamers don't like it when companies try something new.  it's when they disregard one of the core mechanics in favor of originality that pisses people off.  removing any ounce of exploration in other m was a disaster; making final fantasy xiii nothing but a long hallway was another disaster.  what would people think if they removed the find map, find dungeon item, find big key, etc mechanic in zelda?  I'm sure many would not be happy.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Sep 22, 2011)

In the very first LoZ, you receive a sword upgrade for collecting a certain amount of heart containers.


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 22, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Nujui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, wake up.
Take a look at Zelda 2 : The adventure of Link.
It's one of the first RPG's with an upgrade system and absolutely hardcore.
Some of the element from that game are still present in todays zelda's.
I like these new options. ( it's hard to play the same Zelda game every 5 years ... )


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 22, 2011)

Now the question I ask is will the end product that is upgraded be different depending on what items you use?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 22, 2011)

Thrust said:
			
		

> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed it's the worst zelda in the series IMO.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 22, 2011)

Zelda II and Spirit Tracks are the only Zelda games I didn't like.  However, Zelda games have always been action RPGs.  Nothing is changing there.  They are just branching out on the current upgrade/trade system.


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 22, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> Zelda II and Spirit Tracks are the only Zelda games I didn't like.  However, Zelda games have always been action RPGs.  Nothing is changing there.  They are just branching out on the current upgrade/trade system.



Good stuff!


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 22, 2011)

OK, I'll bite. Zelda as a whole is not rpg. What make you think it is a rpg? 

I didn't even feel the same vibe(?) between playing a rpg and Zelda.


----------



## cosmiccow (Sep 22, 2011)

Don't complain about a series evolving with new elements. If you want your praised Zelda just play the old games that you love. If developers make the same game over and over again THAT will ruin it. It just ends in desaster like e.g. CoD.

Zelda is a Jump 'n Run and now quit bitching 

I for one am looking forward to Skyward Sword.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 22, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> Zelda II and Spirit Tracks are the only Zelda games I didn't like.
> same...and Phant hourglass the controls just ruin both games.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


why cos you don't lvl up?


----------



## heartgold (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't like this...


----------



## SnAQ (Sep 22, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Well, it's official, Skyward Sword is going to be the worst Zelda game ever.  Thanks for ruining my favorite series ever, Nintendo.



So, just because they add something they wont force you to use you belive that entire game is gonna suck?

NEWSFLASH, THIS JUST IN:

NOONE ARE FORCING YOU TO UPGRADE ITEMS!


----------



## Urza (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 22, 2011)

Keep Skyward Sword a Normal Zelda Game -1 for Nintendo!!!


----------



## bowser (Sep 22, 2011)

I think this game is going to be fantastic!


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 22, 2011)

I hope you can make your own swords.
A stone sword would be good for early on in the game.
But then moving onto very rare materials.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 22, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> I hope you can make your own swords.
> A stone sword would be good for early on in the game.
> But then moving onto very rare materials.



Like Minecraft? That could work...


----------



## Thrust (Sep 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> OK, I'll bite. Zelda as a whole is not rpg. What make you think it is a rpg?
> 
> I didn't even feel the same vibe(?) between playing a rpg and Zelda.



You're... kidding right? So because its not turn based and you dont level up its not an rpg? Zelda has ALWAYS been an rpg, its all about collecting items, dungeon crawling and puzzle solving. Hell the originals even had the same top down style EVERY 2D RPG USED EVER FOR THEIR WORLD MAP TRAVELING.  I dont even understand where your logic is on this 

EDIT: oh man whats even FUNNIER about all this is even on the nintendo site every zelda game is listed as an rpg, except skyward sword.  The one that you are complaining is OMG GOING RPG apparently nintendo completely disagrees with you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 22, 2011)

i've always classified zelda as an rpg just cos you dont lvl doesnt mean the game isn't an rpg. many games have had the same formula before and their a rpg like wonderboy 3. exactly what defines a game as an rpg IMO it has to have some type of shop system, currency and a life meter that's what an rpg is.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 22, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Well, it's official, Skyward Sword is going to be the worst Zelda game ever.  Thanks for ruining my favorite series ever, Nintendo.
> Will never be worse than Spirit Tracks.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with this, its not changing the core game its just adding something to it. To me its just the same as finding a chest with a new weapon in it.
> ...


Metroid is a RPG then?

Leveling up is the vital part of an RPG, it makes it a RPG, without it ITS NOT an RPG.

As for the "dungeon crawling" you only do that in RPGs to level up, there is no dungeon crawling sure you go through dungeons but only as a way to go from A to B. Wolfenstein 3D has dungeons, that is not a RPG.
The overhead map...just because MOST 2D RPG used it still doesn't make it a RPG, SWIV had an overhead map that's not an RPG. Many games had overhead maps, even some free roaming ones had it some of which were nothing like RPG titles.

What you're stating is stupid its like saying "Link's character has eyes and that makes it an RPG because many RPG characters have eyes."

Zelda series is a free roaming action adventure title, you don't level up. You do gain weapons and items to make you stronger but without them your character has the exact same abilities, strengths and agility when you end the game as when you start.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 22, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> i've always classified zelda as an rpg just cos you dont lvl doesnt mean the game isn't an rpg. many games have had the same formula before and their a rpg like wonderboy 3. exactly what defines a game as an rpg IMO it has to have some type of* shop system, currency and a life meter* that's what an rpg is.


That not the reason I'm even going on, it doesn't feel like a rpg. I give you it has rpg elements(Which could be a reason why they put rpg there),but it doesn't really feel that way.Could you honestly say you feel like you playing rpg while playing Zelda?Also (if I'm correct) no game store list it as a rpg. 

But... don't most genres got that?


----------



## Thrust (Sep 22, 2011)

why do people assume you have to level up for it to be an rpg, and yet again I state you level up in the very second game of the series! 

"A role-playing game (RPG) is a game in which players assume the roles of characters in a fictional setting. Players take responsibility for acting out these roles within a narrative, either through literal acting, or through a process of structured decision-making or character development. Actions taken within the game succeed or fail according to a formal system of rules and guideline"

So yes, I feel like im playing an rpg when I play zelda cause it IS ONE. Its the same feeling as playing kingdom hearts


----------



## M[u]ddy (Sep 22, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Metroid is a RPG then?
> 
> Leveling up is the vital part of an RPG, it makes it a RPG, without it ITS NOT an RPG.
> 
> ...


To be fair, if I remember correctly the old Zelda games were called RPGs back then, because the Action Adventure genre wasn't established yet.


----------



## Telal (Sep 22, 2011)

M[u said:
			
		

> ddy]
> 
> To be fair, if I remember correctly the old Zelda games were called RPGs back then, because the Action Adventure genre wasn't established yet.



No Back when Zelda came out it was strictly known as an adventure game. Ultima was an RPG, FF was an RPG... You would have had a hell of an argument back in the day trying to say Zelda was an RPG especially since all RPGs were completely turned based at that point. It seems like it's accepted as an RPG more now than ever (Even though it isn't and even ARPGs just don't feel like real RPGs to most older RPG fans that I know)... I think mostly because people have gotten sick of trying to argue against it for 25 years.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Sep 22, 2011)

I could care less about whether this Zelda is an RPG or not. As long as they stay faithful to series, they can add whatever they want. Heck, I wouldn't mind making my own equipment.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 22, 2011)

*sigh* this sucks... I was getting excited


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 22, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PURE BULLSHIT just cos you think aN RPG game isn't like FF it's not an rpg this


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 22, 2011)

I think this sounds kinda cool, as long as it works well and it doesn't ruin the feel of the game and has lots of cool customizations then it should be fun


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 22, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> PURE BULLSHIT just cos you think aN RPG game isn't like FF it's not an rpg this


Not really, never mentioned FF at all. I'm speaking about the original RPG games not JRPGs.

Its fine if you want to think its an RPG, its not skin off my dick and its not taking away the enjoyment of the games. Even the creators stated many times that its not a RPG.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 22, 2011)

I just think it's kinda weird that people already don't like this game because they're changing things.

Playing the same thing over and over is not something I'd like to do.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 22, 2011)

Sweet, from the sound of it it's going to be the best zelda game yet, even better than TP. It remains to see though, but I have high hopes. Also having to go back to areas you already completed will make the gameplay last longer so you get more value for money. As long as they do it properly so it doesn't feel too repetitive.



			
				TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely agree with everything you said, especially the Spirit Tracks part. God, I hated the Zelda games on DS. They just didn't feel like Zelda games, they felt more like spinoffs due to the huge difference in how they're played.


----------



## olleb (Sep 22, 2011)

gloweyjoey said:
			
		

> In the very first LoZ, you receive a sword upgrade for collecting a certain amount of heart containers.


do not forget the sword and shield upgrades in a link to the past, and the sword upgrade in Majoras Mask.


BTW... RPG = Role Playing Game.
zelda.. and rpg with a fixed role to play...
The elder scrolls 4: Oblivion.. a RPG with a fixed role but very much customisable...

the games are very diffrent but both are still an RPG.


----------



## bowser (Sep 22, 2011)

How about if we all just play it first and then talk about if it's no good, if it's an RPG, etc?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 22, 2011)

If you want to take the definition of RPG so strictly, then what is not a rpg?

*never mind then.

I still don't believe it is rpg.


----------



## olleb (Sep 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> If you want to take the definition of RPG so strictly, then what is not a rpg?


counterstrike.. you do not play any specefic role.
starcraft.. you play a team of units u build.. not a role.
battlefield.. you do not play any specefic role.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 22, 2011)

Nujui said:
			
		

> I just think it's kinda weird that people already don't like this game because they're changing things.
> 
> Playing the same thing over and over is not something I'd like to do.



I am worried a lot about nintendo changing a lot of things that make zelda, zelda but I will hold off judgement when the game comes out, I am excited about playing a new zelda title though.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 22, 2011)

Necron said:
			
		

> Its not a new thing on games, but Zelda gets a HUGE boost with the option. I hope you can create your own items and not just items programmed inside the game.



Uhhhhh..... What?


----------



## olleb (Sep 22, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Nujui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we survived Wind Waker. it was a big change from the former games.


----------



## bowser (Sep 22, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> I am worried a lot about nintendo changing a lot of things that make zelda, zelda but I will hold off judgement when the game comes out, I am excited about playing a new zelda title though.


Finally! A sensible person!


----------



## Gameking-4 (Sep 22, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so much this.

I like the changes I hear. lets see if nintendo makes it work. (I think so)


----------



## Nujui (Sep 22, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Nujui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with change.


----------



## impizkit (Sep 22, 2011)

You cant expect the exact same thing every time. Can you? Change is good.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 22, 2011)

*Major Facepalm at Vamp*


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 22, 2011)

Nujui said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong with change.



but changing the game from what it's suppose to be ruins the formula, look at how bad sonic has become in recent years, also a good example of this is the older games, you can never forget how a old game was played because you have played the same game for many years and then when we get to more recent games where everything is changed and the thing that made the game very good is gone, so change is not always a good thing.


----------



## Urza (Sep 22, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Nujui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did Ocarina of Time ruin the franchise?


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm sad for not having a wii


----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2011)

Zelda is RUINED _FOREVER_





Oh wait, no it isn't. 

Chill out.


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 22, 2011)

So... alchemy?

Not exactly a new concept.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 22, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Nujui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see here:

Sonic Colours is pretty different from the org series and it's actually a good game.


There's nothing wrong with changing the game from what it's suppose to be, playing the same thing over and over and over and over, gets redundant. I would like a different Zelda, if there was a RPG version coming out, I'd welcome it.

Look a Mario, like I said before, it's RPG rendition is pretty good.

Besides, this is in no way going to be a RPG like some people are saying in this thread.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 22, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Nujui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok im confused. Your clearly a minecraft fan (your title :U) and that game its self uses a "crafting" system so why wouldnt you be happy to be able to make optional weapons and items to improve gameplay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But anyway, Im excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean I always had a problem with how the fighting system in zelda is so loose and tactical (especially the 64 games) but you were stuck with only a few weapons for actual fighting and not bossfights/puzzles. This is add alot more options, I just hope the enemys dont end up being underpowered


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 23, 2011)

enough of the what is an rpg talk. if creating items is something like in rune factory than i welcome it.


----------

